# Arabic Courses



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering whether anyone on here know of any arabic language courses, preferrably free ;-), in Dubai during the evenings? Family home for the summer so I would like to do something worthwhile.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

I believe that Eton in knowledge Village offers free Arabic classes in Ramadan. There was advertisement for it in the newspaper a week ago.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Time Out had detailsof quite a few courses last week, but ask yourself this - why would any decent course be free?
-


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I am looking at trying to pick up some Arabic too. Went to the Polyglot Institute in Deira last Saturday and they confirmed that they'll be starting classes in the weekends and evenings. Only after Ramadan apparently, so mid September-ish. 

The courses are not free by the way, but they didn't appear outrageously expensive.

I found another language school somewhere in the Convention Centre. Will inquire if they are staring classes soon.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> I am looking at trying to pick up some Arabic too. Went to the Polyglot Institute in Deira last Saturday and they confirmed that they'll be starting classes in the weekends and evenings. Only after Ramadan apparently, so mid September-ish.
> 
> The courses are not free by the way, but they didn't appear outrageously expensive.
> 
> I found another language school somewhere in the Convention Centre. Will inquire if they are staring classes soon.


Yes there is a language school inside the WTC in Dubai which holds Arabic classes, among other languages. I have met the management and they strike me as being very professional and good. Slightly more expensive than Eton but probably also more focused.
If you do go let me know. This is something I've had on my agenda for a while....but never quite got round to it! So far i just collected info!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Midos said:


> I believe that Eton in knowledge Village offers free Arabic classes in Ramadan. There was advertisement for it in the newspaper a week ago.


This course filled up at 8am yesterday! the instructions of how to apply was only advertised for a day


----------

